# Lights from an exorcist collection!



## CYMac (Jun 23, 2012)

hey all I am new to the forum!

So just to start off, I am a Taoist master and exorcist and so exorcism for rreal deal is my job, dealing with ghost problems for people. Now these are what I call TAO.LIGHT in my dictionary because I use them all to perform exorcism and healings as my trendy tools! In the old days people use fire, incense, swords and stuff, now ew have guns, flashlights, whatever! Oh yeah they really work too! Skip that exocrism part but back to showing off the lights!!!!


http://www.chiinnature.com/images/2011/DSC_9408.JPG

Coleman Headlights x 2, Maglite AA, Fenix LD15 x 2, Fenix PD10 x2, Milight Finger light White LED, Jetbeam series (PA10, BC10, BC25, BA10, BA20, BC40, RRT3 XML x2) Nitecore TM11 Tiny Monster, Swatforce Tactical Light, NCstar LED Tactical Light, Redline Nebo x 2, NC-Star pistol light x 2, Walther Nighthawk laser flashlight combo, UTG tactical light, Olight M30, Olight SR90………and a few more dollar-store ones that are not here, haha! Oh TD15x is not here that day too, haha!

This is my collection so far and it is only ONE MONTH of purchasing, oh my gosh, I guess all of you know what I mean by an ADDICTION, hahahaahah!


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 23, 2012)

That is a very large collection after only 1 month.. I can only guess at what you earn as an 'exorcist'.


For those interested, please watch this great documentary of rational investigation into 'exorcism' and 'ghost hunting': HERE

That is 'Part 1', it is well worth watching all the way through though; parts 2 through to the end should be available in the options on the right.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 23, 2012)

Hahaha~ Thanks. i think it is not what I earn to buy the lights, it is how I spend and save before that allow me to earn instead!!! After that tsunami of flashlights came in, we gotta chill out and stop for awhile too, hahaah! But then all money well spend, they are worth the $!


----------



## CYMac (Jun 23, 2012)

RedForest UK said:


> That is a very large collection after only 1 month.. I can only guess at what you earn as an 'exorcist'.
> 
> 
> For those interested, please watch this great documentary of rational investigation into 'exorcism' and 'ghost hunting': HERE
> ...




Thanks for the video but also for those who are interested as well, I also integrated airguns and guns into exorcism tool as well just like in the old days Taoist use swords asnd stuff. Now we have guns, way cool.

[video=youtube;vTsP2FL-RRk]http://youtu.be/vTsP2FL-RRk[/video]


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I understand the feeling, it seems quite easy to get a little obsessed and put a little (lot) more money into lights than may be sensible. I have a similarly large collection now, although it was built up slightly more slowly than yours 

I also love the way that a bright light can completely and almost instantaneously wipe out primeval feelings of fear/apprehension; feelings which can so easily be misinterpreted and exaggerated in uncertain situations. The natural 'poverty of stimulus' for our main sensory system within a dark environment often leads to heightened suggestibility, sensory distortions and false interpretations of what little external input there is available to us at the time, even in some cases to the point of outright hallucination.

I think I share your passion for lighting, but have a very different outlook on what may 'go bump in the night'.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the video demonstration, I am very interested in traditional cultural practices and the mechanisms by which they developed and were maintained over time. The light they shed on human nature, through their similarities and differences to the rituals and belief systems so prevelant in my own 'western' culture, is also fascinating for me.

I do not mean any disrespect to you or anyone else, but it is well worth considering rationally what the actual genuine basis is for many of the beliefs held by people from all cultures, both in an introspective and investigative manner.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha, yeah that's right, many people walk in the dark without a flashlight don't felt as good as us here for sure. with a tiny monster, there will not be any monster coming anymore. haha!


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice collection.

OT: I just saw your vid where you were showing your TM11's. 2nd one cracked me up. Pi** people off!


----------



## Mar (Jun 23, 2012)

Believe in what you want, believe what you read, believe what they tell you but I have seen the light.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 23, 2012)

hahaha~ yeah, that one was really fun eh? hahaha!


----------

